# Avalanche snowboard



## jayb (Oct 9, 2008)

My buddy had an avalanche Damien Sanders pro model back in the late 90's. pointed nose stiff as shit. The most memorable part was it did not have threaded inserts just mounting plates you had to drill in to to mount the bindings. He rode it for a season or 2 it was good for the time. Now it has been turned in to a snowboard bench. For $ 20 you can't go wrong


----------

